# Online Chat (Returns/Upgraded)



## ScottW (Jan 4, 2006)

Flashchat has been broke since we upgraded thet site a month ago. The software has been upgraded and again interfaces with your site account here at macosx.com.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 5, 2006)

I just tried it and I got the message that I have been banned. 

What did I do?


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2006)

can the bot be removed? it's annoying...


----------



## mdnky (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm getting the same message too.


----------



## bobw (Jan 6, 2006)

The bot sucks, kill it

Chat doesn't work in Firefox for me


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 15, 2006)

It's not working. All you get is the background pattern now.

Safari 2.03
OS 10.4.4


----------



## bobw (Jan 15, 2006)

Refresh and see if it works. Working for me and a lot of people in there.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 15, 2006)

Every time I try to get in, it gives me a message that I've been banned.


----------



## bobw (Jan 15, 2006)

There are a lot of people listed as being in there, but no one is talking or replying. May not be workiing.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2006)

Bob, I tried the refresh and I got the message that I am banned. 

OS 10.4.4, Safari 2.0.3


----------



## chevy (Jan 29, 2006)

Same thing for me.


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like the FlashChat isn't working


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have to refresh a few times, then it takes a few minutes to load once I get to that part. I have to tell the computer to keep loading - it thinks that it might crash if it continues to load the script. Once I get in, it's too slow to do anything. I have a 1ghz processor, so it shouldn't be that slow..


----------

